# festool LS 130



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

Does anyone have this sander?

My biggest question is, has anyone bought this sander and then made custom profiles for sanding decorative trim?

If so, was this a cost effective/efficient method?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

We had the opportunity to see this in action at Festool. Dan Frost brought some trim in from an upcoming job, and he made the profiles there.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> We had the opportunity to see this in action at Festool. Dan Frost brought some trim in from an upcoming job, and he made the profiles there.


And what were your feelings about this? Did it seem worthwhile?

I just bought the RO 90, but I was sorta toying with this one as well for very specific purposes.

Just been finding reviews online that talk about the custom profile stuff.

Wondered if anyone here was using it cost effectively for interior/exterior decorative trim prep.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't know what you mean by cost effectiveness. I do think if you had enough trim to do it would be a very efficient way to sand vs using a sponge.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I saw it in action as well when Dan Frost was creating his mold. I would think it is cost effective if you run into that type of trim multiple times and there by will have the mold of it. 

Maybe post the question on the festool forum as well.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Looking to buy this sander too . The attachments are crazy . When all said and done you could easily drop 700 bucks on 1 sander . I use the 90 a lot with the mirka sanding block for drywall patches .


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Very versatile sander. We use it alot on trim and stairs.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

This sander is huge on trim profiles where flat based (round, square, rectangular, triangle) are useless. A trim profile as depicted below would be difficult of not impossible to power sand without a linear sander. 

We haven't gone deep into creating molds, mostly because the stock attachments are suitable for most needs. 

Great to be able to do a one and done quick and clean in prep mode.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Here's that same trim package a little further along in the process...prep, prime and one coat, all prep done with ls130. Sander pays for itself about 16 times over on one sizable job where linear sanding is critical.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Scott that's beautiful , ! The more I use the festool the more I love it . I gotta save up for that one .


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

TERRY365PAINTER said:


> Scott that's beautiful , ! The more I use the festool the more I love it . I gotta save up for that one .


For trim packages where spinning sanders won't help, linear is a lifesaver. Very versatile piece, and a wicked time saver versus having to hand sand into profiles.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

I have been using the mirka sanding block 
With abranet s/paper . Also the festool hand sander works good ! But still have to hand sand ...


----------

